# Pregnancy Buddy? 4 weeks +4



## SummerMother

Hey, 

I am looking for a pregnancy buddy. This is my 1st and I believe I am 4 weeks +4. My first appointment isn't until Nov 16 so I don't know due date yet. I'm thinking mid June though. 

I am just looking for another lady thats pregnancy is close to mine. Whether it's your 1st or your 6th (lol) I would love to keep in touch with you! 

At the moment no one other than DH knows as I am wanting to wait until the 1st trimester is over or at least near. This is hindering my ability to talk about what's going on with me obviously lol. 

Hope to talk to someone soon!


----------



## Just1more2

I'll be a buddy! I am 4+2 and EDD 6/16/2016 but I don't know for sure since I don't have my first OB apt until November 2nd.

I have one DS that will be 5 3/4 when new baby is born. He has been asking for a baby for months now and will be so excited when we tell him his wish has come true!

Is there anything you want to do differently in this pregnancy? Do you have any other children or is this your first? What were your symptoms that made you think you should test? What are your symptoms now? :happydance:Tell me everything?!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Hello! I am 4 weeks 2 days and am due June 15th. Obviously calculations were made by me. But I'm 99% sure. This is my hubs and my first and it took 7 months to conceive this little bean and we are so excited! 

We've told my sister, and are telling out patents this weekend but nobody else until the end of the first trimester. 

My first appointment is over the phone next week with the first in office sometime in week 7.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Just- I must have taken too long to type my messages you beat me! But I'd love to join you ladies. As a first time mom with my very first pregnancy I have no idea what is coming. Lol so I'll have about a million and one questions.


----------



## SummerMother

Just1more2 said:


> I'll be a buddy! I am 4+2 and EDD 6/16/2016 but I don't know for sure since I don't have my first OB apt until November 2nd.
> 
> I have one DS that will be 5 3/4 when new baby is born. He has been asking for a baby for months now and will be so excited when we tell him his wish has come true!
> 
> Is there anything you want to do differently in this pregnancy? Do you have any other children or is this your first? What were your symptoms that made you think you should test? What are your symptoms now? :happydance:Tell me everything?!

Hello Just! 

Aww your DS is going to be ecstatic! Has he mentioned if he wants a brother or sister? When you thinking of telling him? 

This is my first pregnancy so at the moment I am a blank slate. All I know is I plan to be as active as I can and excersise. By my calculations I am so in June and my best friends wedding is in July and I am a bridesmaid. That's my other conundrum is telling her! I'm hoping to wait until after first trimester but that only works if she isn't expecting us to order dresses soon! Also it's in a different province so there is the expense of going. 

Honestly I didn't have symptoms out of the normal PMS symptoms except more burping. That's about it. I didn't test until 2 days after my expected AF. It took us 5 months and I was sick of dissapointment with early testing. At the moment I'm having what I heard are the normal achy, cramping that comes and goes. Also having trouble sleeping through the night. Just up a couple times through the night for no reason and then not being able to fall back asleep for an hour. 

What about yourself? Anything you would like to do different?


----------



## SummerMother

mrs.green2015 said:


> Hello! I am 4 weeks 2 days and am due June 15th. Obviously calculations were made by me. But I'm 99% sure. This is my hubs and my first and it took 7 months to conceive this little bean and we are so excited!
> 
> We've told my sister, and are telling out patents this weekend but nobody else until the end of the first trimester.
> 
> My first appointment is over the phone next week with the first in office sometime in week 7.

Hello Green, 

I would love if you join! 3 sounds like a perfect little group of buddies. 

Lucky you get to have an appointment at 7 weeks I get to wait until 10 weeks. It's going to be the longest wait of my life! 

Are you having any symptoms? If you look st my previous post to Just I listed mins there.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My symotoms are pretty mild. Boobs slightly sore, a little nausea (but that's normal without a baby in my belly! Lol so it's no big deal) but I am also having trouble sleeping. Which totally sucks and makes me soo darn tired.

Oh and I tested at 9dpo with a bfn and was so over trying that I wasn't going to test at all anymore until some ladies in another thread convinced me to at 13dpo. But I was convinced it was going to be bfn and I didn't even look for about a minute or two. Then I looked and it was bfp! I was so confused I thought I was seeing things. Lol I walked away to do laundry and had to come back. Not sure why I thought I was seeing things because that line was DARK no way I was seeing things. Lol


----------



## SummerMother

Aww that's great! Amazing what a couple days can do hey? My boobs have been a little tender too, I wouldn't go as far to say they hurt but they feel in cage way all the time. Like I lay down and swish one and notice . Super weird as I am not tre biggest chested lady lol.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I was going to say, I don't know how you'll wait until 10 weeks! When I tried to schedule my first appointment they just said 7 weeks but I have to complete my phone one on Wednesday first. Then I officially get to schedule it. I'm so excited to see my little bean. And very curious if it's one or two! We have twins in the family and I was on something to help me ovulate which can cause multiple eggs to drop.


----------



## SummerMother

oh boy! Would you mind twins? It's a possibility for me as well (a slim one) as twins run in my family as well. I don't feel like I'm having twins as in some women just know. 

Just wondering if either of you ladies have been achy in your uterus that happens every couple days all day and than goes away for a couple days? I feel like every 2 or 3 days I get super achy in my uterus that radiates through my lower back and growing. Kinda how I get the day of AF. It's not painful just annoying and uncomfortable. I'm just chalking it up to growing uterus.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I wouldn't mind twins at all but k don't feel like I am either. 

I've been aching a lot too not exactly menstral cramps. But cramps none the less. I read it's pretty common on weeks 4-5.


----------



## Just1more2

Good Morning ladies!

Sorry I was MIA this weekend. My mom and niece were visiting and we aren't ready to tell them yet, so I was trying to keep off boards. I feel like I have a lot to catch up on!

My DS wants a baby sister. I doubt that will happen, we kind of live in a testosterone ocean, so I'm feeling another boy. Honestly I would be happy either way. I love little boys and it would be great for DS to have a buddy to show the ropes, but I know he would be super caring and protective of a little sister.

There is a history of twins in my family too, but pretty far back. I don't think that's what I'm in for... I don't know what I would do!! Oh my goodness... :wacko:

How are you girls feeling? Any new symptoms? We are almost in WEEK 5!!! :flower:
I am really great so far except I get SOOO TIRED around 8PM. I have a hard time keeping my eyes open! I have had some of the cramps you were talking about Summer. They don't usually last long and they actually reassure me that there is something going on down there:happydance:!!!


----------



## Just1more2

Oh and my boobs KILL! I don't know how I forgot that...:haha: They aren't really much bigger yet, but boy do they hurt! 
Also I broke down crying on Sat night because my niece told me that the chicken I made for dinner was too chewy...:dohh:

Another question I missed: We don't intend to tell our DS until we are just about ready to tell our parents. He is a bit of a blabbermouth and I know he would let it out before we are ready for him to.I really want to wait until after I have my first trans-vaginal US at 7 weeks. I feel like he will better understand if I have a picture of SOMETHING to show him as a visual. Like "this is your little brother/sister growing in my tummy. This is what he/she looks like now, etc."

Do you guys have any names you like yet or are you still working on it? I am having a really hard time with that this time around. I like quite a few but none of them are just right!


----------



## SummerMother

Waiting for something to show DS makes sense! I find it adorable how he wants a girl! I've decided I'm with your DS. I'm team pink for you! &#55357;&#56841;

I get tired about 9:00pm. I'm a night owl so that's definitely different for me. My boobs are getting worse, especially when I'm sleeping at night and I crush them lol. I just bought some bigger bras last month and I swear I'm spilling out of them already. I also don't know if I'm super bloated or my bumps starting already...this made me think that perhaps I may be farther along then I think. However I haven't had really bad M/S yet so then I think nah... Idk! Lol. 

I'm in Canada so our thanksgiving was on the weekend. I found it sooo hard to dodge the offers of alchohal all weekend. I just chalked it up to I was still recovering from a hangover weeks ago.. I hope I didnt sprout any suspicion!


----------



## SummerMother

As for the names I have a small list but only a couple that both myself and DH agrees on. Don't really have any middle names yet. I'm kind of a believer in seeing what your naming. So we won't pick for sure until we hAve him/her in our arms.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ladies! You two have been too busy for me. 
As far as symptoms, crying (which I don't typically do), boobs are getting bigger only a little sore nothing bad at all, but I feel like I have less circulation. If I sleep with my arm under my pillow like normally I wake up and my wrist are killing me. Last night it woke up me. I had to put pressure on it for awhile to get it to feel better. 

So as far as names goes. Our girl is Lillyanne Louise Green. I love the name Lilian (my great aunt) but there's one in my family already so we changed it. Louise after my mom. For boy the middle name is Donald (after hubs dad). We like Aiden Donald Green or Joseph Dobald Green. Not sure. I still need help. 

I think it's awesome you're going to wait until he or she is born, I have no patience. We're already are not finding out the sex.


----------



## Just1more2

I'm usually a pretty big night owl too! I love to stay up and watch my shows at night until OH gets home from his night shift, but the last few days I just want to crawl into bed when DS goes off for the night!:sleep:

I have a few names I like, mostly French in origin. Some girls names: Belamie (only problem with this is that I HATE the nickname Bella and I feel like she would be stuck with it) it means "beautiful friend" and DS has already said that he would name a baby sister Belle out of the blue one day (and I think that is SUPER SWEET!!!):cloud9:
Roux: meaning "red" but I really think she would have to have red hair and of course I won't know that until the day of! :shrug:
and (weird I know) Sebastian: It isn't really a girls name, but I just love that it would be really different! and I could call her a couple of different nicknames.
There are others but these are my personal favs.

Boys names are really hard for me to come up with, because I was so in love with Dominic for a boy and I already used that one!:haha: 
But I do like the name Theo (pronounced Tay-o) but everyone would say it THEEE-o and I don't like THEEE-o. I am super picky... this is going to be so hard!!! it is a good thing I have 9 months!

Do either of you ladies have any particular fears, this being your first?


----------



## Just1more2

SummerMother said:


> Waiting for something to show DS makes sense! I find it adorable how he wants a girl! I've decided I'm with your DS. I'm team pink for you! &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> I get tired about 9:00pm. I'm a night owl so that's definitely different for me. My boobs are getting worse, especially when I'm sleeping at night and I crush them lol. I just bought some bigger bras last month and I swear I'm spilling out of them already. I also don't know if I'm super bloated or my bumps starting already...this made me think that perhaps I may be farther along then I think. However I haven't had really bad M/S yet so then I think nah... Idk! Lol.
> 
> I'm in Canada so our thanksgiving was on the weekend. I found it sooo hard to dodge the offers of alchohal all weekend. I just chalked it up to I was still recovering from a hangover weeks ago.. I hope I didnt sprout any suspicion!

The alcohol is going to be one of my big giveaways to OH's family. They are not alcoholics by any means, but they like to have a drink after work to relax. whenever we are there I am offered some wine or beer, and it will be unusual for me to refuse!! 

Do you have any plans on how to tell the families? do you plan on doing a thought out announcement or just come out and tell them?


----------



## mrs.green2015

I just have the fear of mc. My mom had quiet a few so I'm nervous but I feel good about this little bean. I mean I have other fears for after he or she is born but they're complicated. Lol

I really like theo pronounced your way too. I also don't like Bella. But hubs likes that one. Lol


----------



## SummerMother

Hey just have you thought about using Matheo, pronounced (Ma-Tay-o). It's pretty much Matthew but sounds French . 

As for Bellamie you could use Lanie as a knock name. I don't know if it's too far off for you. Lol. 

As for fears pretty much just NC. Which is normal. Other than that nothing really!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh I like Matheo. You guys have a gender preference?


----------



## SummerMother

I would like a boy. Even though I found tons of girl names I love.


----------



## Just1more2

Thanks for the suggestions Summer!! I do like Matheo :thumbup:

I really would like either one. I think OH would rather another boy because he sees how most girls are nowadays and doesn't like it. We are both pretty old fashioned. 

I found another girl's name I liked last night though! 
Elodie - like melodie without the M. I just think it is so pretty!

And a good boy's name: Corin. I think it sounds nice!

Any new symptoms to report or anything gone that was there? Maybe it's just because it is early, but my breasts seem less sore this morning. And the cramping I was having - not much but there - seems gone too. 
I'm still emotional though!


----------



## Just1more2

By the way, HAPPPY 5 WEEKS now that everyone is there!!!

I love that we are a small group and that we are all so close in gestation! Me and Green are even exactly the same! It will be interesting to see where our scans put us! 

I guess I forgot, when are you two scheduled for your first scans? Mine is going to be transvaginal at my first appointment on November 7th. It seems so far away, but totally worth the wait I hope!


----------



## mrs.green2015

I really love elodie. 
Yes happy 5 weeks! I don't really have many symptoms still. Boobs only a little sore but I did roll over last night while sleeping and hit one and ouchie! Lol cramping is gone for me. And I think that's it. 

I'll know my first scan date today but should be in week 7. My phone appointment is today then they scheduled from there


----------



## SummerMother

Happy 5 weeks ladies! My 1st appointment isn't until Nov 16 which will put me at 10 weeks exactly by my calculations. I am excited for it as I do feel like I could be farther along as I don't think you should be this close to showing so early. I'm pretty sure it's not bloat. 

I had a bit of what I think is the start of MS last night. Just felt a heavy feeling at the top of my stomach. Haven't had achy uterus or any cramping since Saturday. Boobs still tender and big. Other than those I feel great. 

Those names are beautiful Just! I like them both .


----------



## mrs.green2015

Summer- when a girlfriend of mine got pregnant she showed at about 5-6 weeks because she was really thin. So I think it's a possibility. I just feel bloated!


----------



## Just1more2

This is my second so I have heard that i'll probably show earlier. I keep looking for it everyday but I know it wouldn't be THIS early!
So tell me about your families! Do either of you come from large families? Brothers and sisters? what about OH's family? do you get along with them well? 

AFM I come from a large family, but not that I grew up with or knew particularly well. It was always just my mom my younger sister and me growing up, although we did have some "adopted" family (they kind of took us in for holidays and stuff) and neighbors that were like grandparents to me. Seeing some of the drama with other people's families on here, im kind of glad mine is small! 

OH's family is amazing! I love his dad like he was my own and his mom is a good friend of mine now! he has a younger brother that is really full of himself, but is generally a good guy. Typical 22 year old! And he has a huge extended family that we see on holidays and DS has a bunch of cousins on that side that are ALL boys so he gets a lot of hand-me-downs from them! (almost all of his baby stuff came from them when I was pregnant. We were really young and didn't have a lot of money for new stuff!)


----------



## mrs.green2015

I came from a very small family. It was just my mom and I my whole life, ten ended up adopting a close friend of mine as her family was terrible. So she's who I refer to as my sister. Dad comes and goes in my life so I don't plan on telling him until I tell everyone else or plan on him being involved.

Hubs family is HUGE! For normal holidays and birthdays there's probably 50ish. I love him mom, but as far as everyone else goes I'm not a huge fan, most of the gfs of brothers and cousins are pretty catty. But we're the last to have kids, even though hubs is the oldest lol so I'm sure we'll get a lot of things.


----------



## SummerMother

I have parents that have been divorced since I was 5 and 2 older brothers. I live 7 hours away from all of them. My DH parents live right next to us. They are good we get along. He has a sister that lives near us as well. The rest of the extended family on both sides are kind of every where else lol. 

So both smaller families.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Smaller families can be nice summer. DHs family makes me appreciate mine more. Lo

K girls I need to talk about something gross now that I'm experiencing and hoping you guys can give me some input. So last night and today I have been popping a lot, and it's not solid. My stomach also hurts pretty bad. A friend of mine who just had a baby said hers was exactly the same... But man this sucks.


----------



## Just1more2

I had something like that last week. I even had to stay home from work because the belly pain was so bad. kind of like there was someone in there stabbing me with a knife but not constantly just off and on. Accompanied by some gross BM (sorry!)
This was before i even got my BFP, and could have been a bug i caught but i dont know. I thought it was weird, but it only lasted a day. I know that your digestive system slows down and processes differently early on to begin absorbing more nutrients. They say this can cause your bowels to go either way, really hard or really soft, neither one is pleasant.
I wish i had more advice, but i really hope it only lasts a day like mine did! It totally sucked!:hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thanks just! I know it's such a gross topic but its driving me crazy.


----------



## Just1more2

Pregnancy is a gross process!! It's totally ok. that's what these groups are for.:flower:


----------



## Just1more2

I'm scared. I just went to the bathroom and I'm bleeding. It kind of looks like AF... little clots and bright red :cry:. I am not having any painful cramps... I don't really know what's going on.

Me and OH DTD last night and it wasn't really gentle (sorry) so I don't know if that is causing it? I never bled with my last pregnancy at all so this is new and pretty terrifying. :nope: I don't know what to do...


----------



## mrs.green2015

Call your doctor. They should be able to get you in. But spotting is very common and usually it's ok as long as cramps aren't also present. And keep us updated. Don't freak out yet.


----------



## Just1more2

Thank you so much ladies for being there for me. 

It appears that I am experiencing a Chemical Pregnancy. My HCG levels are only at 33 right now. The midwife is pretty sure that they were higher and have come pretty far down because of how low they are at this length of gestation. So it looks like CD 1 for me! :cry:

I was pretty upset, but I am coming to terms with it. I wish you both the best with your pregnancies and two super healthy little beans! Who knows, maybe I'll see you next month!!:hugs:


----------



## mrs.green2015

Oh so sorry to hear that! I though with chemicals your period cam pretty much on time still. Hope we see you next month! And still check in with us so we can stare at all your test.


----------



## Just1more2

mrs.green2015 said:


> Oh so sorry to hear that! I though with chemicals your period cam pretty much on time still. Hope we see you next month! And still check in with us so we can stare at all your test.

My body is pretty terrible to me most of the time.

This is how it went (and continues to go I would assume):

I have long cycles - generally 33-37 days. I have not tracked Ovulation very well because I didn't want to spend the money on OPKs and I am not good enough at following a schedule to temp. I always assumed that I O around CD19-22 or something, since this is the only time I ever experience EWCM, and just BDd according to that. It hasn't worked doing it that way, obviously.

So last month I decided to bite the bullet and bought a pack of wondfo's (40 OPK and 10 HCG) and got some Soy to help bring my O date forward. I got a + OPK on CD 16 and think I may have O'd on CD 17. Apparently we were either BDing too late in my cycle or the Soy brought O up a couple days!! GREAT! I figured that if my O date came forward so would AF. I was either wrong about that or my AF was late by about 2-3 days (cycle day 36, and 20ish DPO!):shrug:

There seem to be too many variables in my cycles. :growlmad: So this month I am going to do what I did last month and HOPE AND PRAY that the next bean finds a comfy spot and STICKS!!!!! :thumbup:

I will def NOT be testing early this cycle, it was too heartbreaking. I will just wait for the damned :witch: or test if she doesn't fly. When I do though, you will know!! I will want second opinions!:hugs:

Thank you girls again for everything and goooooooddddd luuuuuuckkkk!!! I will check back to see scans and see how your are doing! post post post!:kiss:

P.S. I never thought I would have an angel in my Sigggy... :-( I guess my next BFP will be a happy rainbow!!


----------



## mrs.green2015

Well my scan is the 30th so you better get back here! Lol


----------



## SummerMother

I'm so sorry Just! I wish the very best for you. Hope you get a sticky bean next cycle! Feel free to keep lurking and posting the thread. We would love to hear from you.


----------



## mrs.green2015

How are you doing summer?


----------



## SummerMother

I'm great Green. The small if my back hurts a bit and I'm breaking wind every couple minutes but feeling great otherwise lol. 

What about you?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol you say it so politely j love it. I'm doing great. A bit tired and also a little gassy but really not bad. But I'm terrified of mc so my hubs has been trying to keep me calm, that along with trying to buy a house... So a lot has been going on. Lol


----------



## SummerMother

Do you happen to do aromatherapy? You know the whole calming smell thing? 

Honestly it works for me. Some essential oils in my bath to putting the oils in a warmer next to my bedside table. I've even mixed the oil with water in a Spritzer bottle and misted my pillow case before bed. 

Now this only works if no one is allergic or sensative to smells in the house lol. 

I love lavender, lilac and my absolute favourite is vanilla. Honestly it works for me.


----------



## mrs.green2015

Some smells definitely help relax me but I'm sensative to a lot. If it's too strong I get a huge migraine. So I can only deal with a few. :/ my fav is vanilla too! I just have to get a really calm version.


----------



## SummerMother

Oh yes. Have you had any cravings yet? 

I haven't really that I can pin point but I find myself hungry and staring into fridge and pantry not knowing what the hell I want! 

Also yesterday my DH and I were on Netflix and it was my turn to choose a movie and I sat there for 10 minutes going through all the movies and than giggle cried like a mad woman because nothing sounded good to watch. My DH was like "ok settle down I'll just pick something". 

Apparently I can't make decisions anymore..lol


----------



## mrs.green2015

Lol I've never been good at making decisions. I don't have any cravings but I'm hungry... A lot... And any food I see or smell. I need to eat. Right now. Lol


----------



## SummerMother

Oh man do the last couple days I make it to 4:00pm and feel like I need a nap . 

You?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Yes naps! I'm okay if I'm doing something but if I'm just driving or sitting at my des I feel like I'm about to pass out! Lol


----------



## SummerMother

Exactly! Sooo tired! I see you have a ticket! It's cute.


----------



## mrs.green2015

My ticker? Lol ya i wanted one for awhile but waited until I was expecting. I like how yours says percent complete. 

Are you experiencing any ms yet?


----------



## SummerMother

Not at all. 6 weeks for me starts Monday so we shall see. 

I'm a little achy in the uterus again today . Hope that bean is snuggling in tight again.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I am also a little achy today. But it's not severe and is off and on. I honestly think it's gas combined with the uterus stretching. I don't have any ms either. Glad I don't but makes me even more worried. Lol but I'm enjoying it and keeping calm just as hubs has been telling me to.


----------



## SummerMother

So I just bawled because I want a burger and fries so bad and my DH was telling me to make other things since the hamburger is frozen. 

I feel like a child! He eventually just went down stairs and grabbed the Hamburger and bag of fries .....at least he laughed about it.


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol story of my life! Dh is pretty understanding of me too. We went to the baby store today and I had so much fun looking and picking out furniture with him. He even enjoyed it. But he was a little shocked by how expensive things are we don't need. Lol


----------



## SummerMother

Aww baby stuff ! I have been online looking at things but DH and I haven't gone. Babies are definitely expensive. Always remember that you can use second hand on a lot of stuff. 

I was thinking that as soon as I'm like 20 weeks I'm going to start watching for diapers on sale and stock pile different sizes. You can never have enough diapers right? Lol. 

My DH still has his baby crib from when he was a baby. It's old but sturdy. DH is a carpenter so he is going to sand it all and refinish it to give it an updated look. Then we just need a mattress.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That's awesome you get to see his crib. We actually have a crib that will be ours but I want to picky since it's our first, Idk how long it'll last for since we're trying to buy a house lol but we are for sure using hubs bassinet that his mom kept. She used it for both my hus and one of her twins. Since both twins have kids neither one wanted it so I know it'll make my mil so happy I can't wait to tell her we want to use it. She's been storing it for years. She even held onto now that's she's in an apartment.


----------



## SummerMother

Aww cute. I love bassinets


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya it'll be nice to have her in our room


----------



## SummerMother

Hey,

Sorry I have not posted in a while. I don't really have much to report really. I still don't really have any MS. I gagged on my banana yesterday morning and it made my stomach churn but everything stayed down. Still getting tired around 8:00pm every night and it don't matter what time I sleep in until. 

I have had a wicked craving for a burger and fries a couple times in the last couple weeks. I think it's my bodies way of saying you need meat and starch! Other than that I've been eating healthy. Eating lots of fruit which is unusual for me I'm normally a veggie girl. I cannot get enough of Spartan apples it seems. 

A little over 2 weeks until my 1st doc appointment. It's taking forever! I just want reassurance that there is something growing in there. 

How are you feeling?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Wow you won't have your first appointment until over 9 weeks? I would go crazy. My first appointment is on Friday. 

I've been trying to eat healthy but it hasn't been working out because of my schedule. So I'm going grocery shopping Friday and making an effort. But I have been taking my lunch every day to work so that's a plus at least. 

I have waves of nausea and occasionally some gagging but only actually vomited once and it wasn't much.

Haven't had many cravings. At first I had what I call food add needing to eat anything I smelled or saw but that's gone away. 

I just can't wait until Friday to know everything is okay. I'm so terrified of something being wrong.


----------



## SummerMother

Well I'm glad I'm not the only one NOT experiencing MS really. 

Ya my appointment is on my 10 week mark exactly. I thought it was a long wait but I asked other women in My province and they said that was normal. I am in the same boat as you I just want to know everything is good in there... Like I said I don't feel pregnant really.


----------



## mrs.green2015

I don't feel pregnant really either. I almost feel like they are false positive test. I even took one about a week ago because I just needed to see those lines again. Lol 

Here it's pretty common at the 8 week mark but I got lucky with going at 7. I know it's different all over the place though. Here it's even different from insurance to insurance depending on who you have. I'm hoping we hear the heartbeat.


----------



## SummerMother

So today is your US! How did it go I want to hear everything! 

I am fighting the bloat battle and losing! I look 15 weeks already lol. 

https://i1355.photobucket.com/albums/q720/Kelsey_Buchanan/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsn1ji2cyz.jpeg


----------



## mrs.green2015

lol bloat sucks!! I just look like I've gained a little weight. 

So the other night I was bleeding so hubs made me go in. Turns out everything was fine. Not sure if the cause just no sex and take it easy from now on. So today I got another very quick scan. Just saw the baby and got a pic. They said in only 6week 2 day. Not 7-2. And moved my due date to June 22. So I'll show you both pics. The one with the arrow is from the other day. And the other is today's.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 27.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## mrs.green2015

Here's the other one.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 28.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## SummerMother

I am glad everything is fine! Aww look at your little peanut!
Did they schedual you for your next appointment?


----------



## mrs.green2015

Ya this appointment was really fast. My next appointment is nov 30 when I'm 10 week 5 days. I'll meet with a midwife, not my ob. And we'll talk about testing I have to get done and genetic testing. And a lot of other stuff I don't remember. Lol may or may not get a scan every midwife is different.


----------



## SummerMother

Hey! 

I had my 1st appointment today. 10 weeks. It was one long appointment. Weight, height, blood pressure, peeing, questionnaire, flu shot, pap and blood work. Phew I don't think I have been poked or prodded that much since a surgery I had when I was 16. 

They took the most blood I think I've ever given in my life. 7 viles!

We also heard the Heart beat! The 3rd year med student was so suprised we got it. Well got it for half a minute until the baby got annoyed and swam off and hid in some dark corner of my pelvis lol. She thinks it was around the 160 bpm.

All in all good appointment. First ultrasound isn't until around 20 weeks for anatomy.


----------



## mrs.green2015

That sounds amazing! I'm so happy for you! I actually had a miscarriage and I just had my follow up from that and all looks good.


----------



## SummerMother

I am so sorry to hear that Green... I am hoping for the best for you these next couple cycles :)


----------



## mrs.green2015

Thank you! I'm feeling very optimistic. Keep me updated so I know what to expect because my turn will be soon!


----------

